# ANyone else getting the occasional error message?



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

*Anyone else getting the occasional error message?*

I'm guessing that running UBB and vB together on the same forum is proving difficult for the server.  I hope I don't have to close UBB when we switch...


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm guessing once the other forums are rad only they won't be so touchy... *shrug*


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 9, 2002)

Once the UBB is read-only, the load it pits on the computer should be very small.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

Jolly good.

Incidentally, I changed a couple of settings... haven't seen the error message for a while now.  Won't go public until I've seen the boards working for a few days at least with no error messages.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

I haven't gotten an error message yet.


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 10, 2002)

Got my first error with the new boards, trying to look at a thread in GD:

runtime error R6017
- unexpected multithread lock error


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 10, 2002)

and got another... looks like she's running out of memory.

CGI Error
The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:

FATAL:  erealloc():  Unable to allocate 360448 bytes


----------



## Lidda (Jan 10, 2002)

Ironicly, I didn't have any errors unitl I read this message, figured that I wouldn't spam it up by saying "No errors here," and chose to move on to another forum.  As soon as I hit the link to go back to the Meta folder, I got the CGI error message that angra mentions above.  

I'm afraid I didn't copy it before hitting the back button, but I believe it was the same one.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2002)

Damn. Looks like I'll have to reboot.  Having to do that every day at the moment.


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 10, 2002)

If you have to do it every day, it's probably a memory leak... if the leak is in UBB, hopefully the problem will go away when the switch is made.


----------



## Lidda (Jan 10, 2002)

Got another one, and things are now just crawling.

Of course, AT&T has been having more problems.

I caught the error this time:

CGI Error
The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:


FATAL:  erealloc():  Unable to allocate 22528 bytes


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2002)

Rebooted.  It'll be OK for a day or so now, I should think.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 10, 2002)

*sob* I never get any of these cool error messages...


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

If we start seeing them, is it a good indication that a reboot will soon be necessary?

If so, who can we contact to report the problem?

I am going to assume that posting on these boards is out of the question.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 11, 2002)

I did not coem across any error messages, not on this board or the "old"  one


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 11, 2002)

Same here.


----------

